# Do you think this m:f ratio is safe?



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I got m 4 kenyi over the summer, it was 4 yellow labs, 2 kenyi the 1st batch, weeks later, it was 2 yellow labs, 2 kenyi, i got the lagrest 2 kenyi, still small (about 1.25 in each) now i can really tell one is a female and one is a male, they are some of the smallest in the tank, but i have 2 other 3 inch kenyi one a male, one a female, so i now have a 3 in male, a 1.5 in male, a 3 in female, a 1.5 in female, my whole stocking for the tank is in my sig, idk all the yellow lab genders and the johanni are 1 male, 3 females do you think it is okay, no agression issues yet?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sex ratio isn't as important as it is for live-bearers. It is better to have more females than males. And you don't want a male alone with a female. Once females are holding, they stop eating and are easily get weak & stressed from further "male attention".

Its more a territory size thing. If there are any females, a male will want a space to display for them. As the fish get bigger, the space he wants gets bigger. But it doesn't matter if there are 20 females, you may still get a male that wants the entire 4' tank free of competing males. But more fish in the tank help with that. The more fish to chase, the less chance of any one fish getting killed.

14 fish is enough to keep everyone chasing and hopefully not dead. Watch for the male kenyi to be the first aggressor. Don't be surprised if he also attacks male labs just because they are yellow. You are probably good until one gets up over 4", maybe longer. Remove a fish that is bloody or has trouble swimming from fin damage or isn't allowed to eat. Low temps, (74 rather than 78), green (low-protein) food, and high current are all reputed to decrease aggression in these fish. Lots of hiding places definitely helps. Chasing through a maze slows them down. 

With that many fish in one tank, make sure you have enough filtration and don't let it get clogged and stop working. I would use at least 2 filters.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

i have 2 filters, and aqua clear 110 and an elite hush 55, ill lower the temp to 76 over the next few days (its at 78), they are all eating, i feed them new life spectrum pellets and lettuce


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

78 is fine, so is 76. I don't know if cooling them really calms them and you don't have to hurry you have time before they get mean.
They can be fine for years, and then one day you see a fish hiding in a plant. Just try to look at them every day and have a plan in place. They aren't like SAs that will overnight kill each other. They will try to chase the "unwanted" fish out of the tank for days or weeks before its in bad shape.

Mbuna are tough, its really had to kill them, a sick one can often be cured with only isolation and salt. They are really colorful, too

I believe that in keeping pH > 7 for these fish. 7.8 is great, but they aren't too fussy. Crushed coral or dolomite will usually do the trick. 

They seriously need green stuff in their diet, the kenyi (grazers) more than the labs (prefer invertebrates). They can have treats of frozen brine shrimp, but don't overdo it. Don't give them frozen worms. The long-twisty digestive track makes them prone to "bloat" if something gets stuck and they are greedy fish that will eat until they burst. 

I haven't tried this, but I'm told swiss chard is very nutritious for fish. New life is good, so is Xtreme.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

the pH is like 7.6- 7.8I have tried so many vegetables, but since most of them are so small, lettuce is the only veggie they can really eat. I can give them live brine shrimp or frozen dapfnia, what one is better?


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Regarding the kenyi...



OhYesItsMe said:


> ...so i now have a 3 in male, a 1.5 in male


Ultimately you will probably be hard-pressed to keep these two male kenyi in the same tank when they're fully matured specimens. As a hyper-dominant mbuna species, matured males (especially when their female counterparts are in the tank) have a low-tolerance to each other. Juvenile and immature male kenyi are more tolerant toward each other, and as emc7 mentioned, you have time.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Both are fine, but keep it to once a week. Feed a green (veggie or spirulina) flake or small pellet as a primary food.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

do u guys think that if i replaced one of the males with a female today they would be better off, should i replace the large or small one?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Usually females are better than males and the one to swap out is the either largest or meanest. It is easier to adjust sex rations when they are small because it is hard to find big females, but males can look like females when they aren't the dominant fish in the tank, so you often end up with a smaller male. 

As long as the 2 males have divided the tank about evenly, you are okay. When one male has the whole tank, that is when I'd take out them dominant fish. Before he starts beating on smaller males or females. If you can't clearly see where the territories are, then they are too young yet. 

You are not going to get a perfect mix of fish. Eventually one fish will dominate and you'll have to deal. This happens even if you have all females. Just plan ahead.


----------

